# Amerikiwi's latest photos



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi there,

2002 GTR34 V-specII Nur.
Tuned by Mine's.
Convereted to M-spec Nur. (Leather interior etc.)










































Yours,
Shin


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Amerikiwi's car*

Absolutely stunning! It´s Nismo wheels, right? But what model?
Is it Midnight purple or black?

Cheers!
/Perra


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Shin.
Good talking to you today. Thanks so much for posting these pic's. I must say the car looks awesome. Hats off to Prospec, Zele and Mines for putting together such a great package. Looking fwd to the dyno result also.

Now lets get it in the container and get it home.

Thanks again Shin.

Perra it is Black and LM GT-4 18x10.5 Wheels


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb!! Love the titanium exhaust, EVC4 and the piping kit!

Bet you cant wait to see it in the flesh!! The wait must be a torture!!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Amerikiwi*



Amerikiwi said:


> *Perra it is Black and LM GT-4 18x10.5 Wheels *



Thanks for the info!

/Perra


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Beautiful car, Amerikiwi. Very nice color and wheels combo.

BTW, what are you expecting power to check in at?

Cya O!


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys. Can't wait to see it for real.
Expecting 520hp @ 1.2 and 560hp @1.4


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

*A few more photos*

http://www.gtrcentral.com/pictures/data/showcars/amerikiwi/


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

g-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!

absolutely love it!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What a lovely lookin' motor !!

Daz


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome, just awesome!!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

That is one stonking car!!!


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

*Looks great!*

Hi,

The R34 looks great  What country is the car being shipped to?
Shin, what is the difference between M-Spec NUR, and V-Spec ll NUR? Which one would be the best to buy if someone wanted to know?

Thanks,
Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Amerikiwi...................I am speechless  I am seriously jealous  

Do you mind telling us the complete list of modification on your drivetrain? Or you can send it to me privately, I am looking into what I need to achive low 500 HP also.

Thank you in advance.  

Jeff


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks again everyone.
Car been shipped to NZ.

Hi Jeff. Still waiting for the dyno result. Here is the Spec.




NI-02	M-spec conversion set	Nissan	Leather	
NI-03	Sport oil cooler	Nismo Fitted at Nissan
NI-04	S-tune suspensions	Nismo Fitted at Nissan
NI-05	LM GT-4 aluminium wheels	Nismo	Aluminium	18" x 10.5J, silver
NI-06	Wheel center caps	Nismo Flat type
NI-07	Wheel nuts	Nismo 
NI-08	RE01 tyres	Bridgestone 275/35ZR18
NI-09	MFD Ver.II	Nismo 
EG-01	VX-ROM ECU with 600cc injectors	Mine's	
EG-02	VX-Air filter	Mine's	K&N	
EG-03	Big capacity air flow meters	Mine's 
EG-04	Big capacity fuel pump	Mine's 
EG-05	Super camshaft	Mine's In252/Ex252 lift:10.05mm
EG-06	Processing turbine bypass port	Mine's	
EG-07	Turbo actuators	Nismo 
EG-08	Super turbine outlet pro 2	Mine's	Stainless Steel
EG-09	Metal head gasket	Tomei t=1.2mm
EG-10	Cam gears	Mine's 
EG-11	Cam cover oil baffle plate	Mine's 
EG-12	Carbon fibre air cleaner duct	Mine's	Carbon fibre
EG-13	EVC4 boost controller	HKS 
EG-13	Intercooler piping kit	HKS	Stainless Steel
EG-14	G-max twin plate clutch	Nismo G-max spec2
EG-15	Iridium spark plugs	Denso 
EG-16	Front pipe pro 2	Mine's	Stainless Steel	
EG-17	Silence VX-pro titanium exhaust	Mine's	Titanium	
EG-18	Brake hose	Nismo	Stainless Steel	
EG-19	Brake fruid	AP AP600 x 1L
EG-20	R-tune brake pads	Nismo Fr/Rr set
EG-21	Sport radiator	Nismo	Aluminium	
EG-22	Sport intercooler	Nismo	Aluminium	H:270mm x W:600mm x D:100mm 
EG-24	Air inlet pipe	Nismo	Aluminium	
EG-25	Cam belt	Nismo stiffer
EG-26	Oil pan baffle plate	Nismo for trackday use


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Amerikiwi 

-Elliot


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I can't believe you've had that all done to a brand new car!!!

I wouldn't have the bottle to have the head ripped off to change the geasket, etc.

You have to run it in I guess.


Is it advisable to tune a car like this in brand new state??


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

I wanted the car tuned by "Mines" who are considered one of the best in Japan. So it had to be done before shipping off to NZ. I also wanted the car to be reliable and an everyday driver with 500-600hp and "Mines" could provide that. 

One of 500 Special Edition cars tuned by one of the best tuners and all done in Japan. I think I made the right decision. It makes for a special car I think with everything properly documented.

As far as running in goes I will run it in as if it is a new engine which it is.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

In my eyes that is probably the most complete R34!!!

Superb colour choice, superb wheels, worthwhile engine mods, leather interior. 

What else could you ask for. 

Also hope you don't mind me asking, but how much has it cost!!!

Bet you just can't wait!!!


----------



## Pva_Glue (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll have two thanks! 

cheers
Joe


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Amerikiwi said:


> *I wanted the car tuned by "Mines" who are considered one of the best in Japan. So it had to be done before shipping off to NZ. I also wanted the car to be reliable and an everyday driver with 500-600hp and "Mines" could provide that.
> 
> One of 500 Special Edition cars tuned by one of the best tuners and all done in Japan. I think I made the right decision. It makes for a special car I think with everything properly documented.
> 
> As far as running in goes I will run it in as if it is a new engine which it is. *


Hi Amerikiwi,

Yes you did made the right decision. I would do the exact same thing if I can afford it  

Couple questions on your part choices, just like to know the reason behind some of the parts you picked. Since I am trying to figure out what I like to put on my own car. For most people, the cost would be the main factor, but obviously the cost is not a concern for you. Please understand I am not questioning your parts choice, I just like to know why people pick certain parts.

LM GT-4 aluminum wheels............why not the LM GT MAG to save some weight? Is it because you afraid of them cracking?

Super camshaft Mine's In252/Ex252 lift:10.05mm..............on the Mine's catalog, there are 2 types of cams listed, either In252/Ex252 lift:9.1mm and In260/Ex252 lift:In10.2mm/Ex9.5mm. Are your cams setup something special Mine's do for you or it is a new setup they have?

Metal head gasket Tomei................why Tomei? Since all your other parts are from Nismo, HKS, is somehow Tomei make a better head gasket then HKS and Nismo?

Front pipe pro 2 Mine's Stainless Steel.................what is the reason you picked the Stainless Steel one over the Titanium one?

Any reason why you didn't get the Mine's Carbon Fiber driveshaft?

Again, your car is absolutely gorgeous and perfect. My car will have the same spec one day, probably a year or 2 from now 

Thank you very much in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *
> 
> Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff.
If I were to do anything else it would have been brakes, but I can do that in NZ after I've driven the car. Actually I do have a budget and the Mag Wheels and Carbon Driveshaft did not seem necessary to me and Iam concerned about the Magnesium wheels as per what you stated.

I used Shin's advise mainly when it came to the engine because I don't know 1/50th of what he knows about Skylines. But basically these parts is what Mines uses to produce a 520hp @ 1.2 bar car. Because I have the N1 engine it is not dangerous to run 560 hp or so @ 1.4bar on 98 Octane. (for short periods!!) And it will be reliable (driven sensibly)

I picked the Nismo "S" tune suspension as it is adjustable and comfortable for road use. More comfortable than the "M Spec" suspension evidently. I also liked the ammount it is lowered and iit works with the wheels and tires.

As far as the cost in its present state (Incl. container shipping and compliance etc in NZ) it is less than a Standard VS11(non NUR) into the States as I lucked out with $USD to YEN to $NZD exchange rates.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Answer*

Hi, Jeff,

There are reasons, of course.

1) Nismo LM GT-4
It is two reasons.
The car will go to NZ and if he choose the "Mag", he will not
be able to repair it when he damaged the wheels.
Second, it is only available in white, and we have agreed
white wheel with black car is not our preference.

2) Mine's 252/10.5mm Camshaft
This profile camshaft is brand new line up.
Mine's made special profile of camshaft for Nur spec.
I used to use 252 cams and I am now using 260 cams,
and my feeling of the engine response is better in 252 cams.

3) Tomei Metal head gasket
Mine's has start using Tomei head gasket since this year
for customers' cars, and it is good.

4) Mine's Front Pipe Pro2
He has chosen Mine's titanium exhaust and it is 90mm
diameters.
Mine's has three type of downpipes.
Front Pipe Pro: 70mm x 2 - 80mm
Front Pipe Pro Titanium: 70mm x 2 - 80mm
Front Pipe Pro 2 : 70mm x 2 - 100mm - 90mm
Usually, you cannot choose Front Pipe Pro 2 with 
Titanium exhaust because of the connection diameter.
We have processed both Front Pipe Pro2 and titanium
exhaust to fit each other.
Mine's demo car including the black car in the UK has
Front Pipe Pro2 with Titanium exhaust.
It is only available in Mine's factory servicing.
Amerikiwi's one is exactly the same exhaust system
as Mine's demo car.

5) Mine's carbon fibre prop shaft
Amerikiwi just did not order it. 

Yours,
Shin


----------



## PepsiGuru (Sep 16, 2002)

*AWESOME ! ! ! !*

OMG, that car looks just stunning. 

I wish I had the financing to get something like that 

Irving


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

amerikiwi...I edited your post to show the other pictures you tried to post. I had to host them on my site...


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi Dino.
Thanks.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Amerikiwi said:


> *
> 
> Hi Jeff.
> If I were to do anything else it would have been brakes, but I can do that in NZ after I've driven the car. Actually I do have a budget and the Mag Wheels and Carbon Driveshaft did not seem necessary to me and Iam concerned about the Magnesium wheels as per what you stated.
> ...


Hi Amerikiwi,

Thank you very much for explaining everything to me, all these infos help me tremendously with picking parts for my car.

Also THANK YOU for telling me your car + all the modification cost less then what I pay for my stock GTR, that make me feels very good .................haha.....just kidding with you, I just happen to live in the wrong country to drive a GTR  

Jeff


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Answer*

Hi Shin,

Thank you very much for your answer to my questions, I still have a few things I am not too clear on, hope you don't mind answering them. Please see below:

2) Mine's 252/10.5mm Camshaft
This profile camshaft is brand new line up.
Mine's made special profile of camshaft for Nur spec.
I used to use 252 cams and I am now using 260 cams,
and my feeling of the engine response is better in 252 cams.

Do the Mine's Nur spec Camshaft 252/10.5mm require machining of the head in order for them to fit?

So how much peak high rpm power do you gain with the 260 cams, is it worth losing engine response?

4) Mine's Front Pipe Pro2
He has chosen Mine's titanium exhaust and it is 90mm
diameters.
Mine's has three type of downpipes.
Front Pipe Pro: 70mm x 2 - 80mm
Front Pipe Pro Titanium: 70mm x 2 - 80mm
Front Pipe Pro 2 : 70mm x 2 - 100mm - 90mm
Usually, you cannot choose Front Pipe Pro 2 with 
Titanium exhaust because of the connection diameter.
We have processed both Front Pipe Pro2 and titanium
exhaust to fit each other.
Mine's demo car including the black car in the UK has
Front Pipe Pro2 with Titanium exhaust.
It is only available in Mine's factory servicing.
Amerikiwi's one is exactly the same exhaust system
as Mine's demo car.

Is the Front Pipe Pro 2 made out of Titanium?

Thank you again for all of your help  

Jeff


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *
> 
> Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> ...


Ooops! Sorry Jeff, I could have phrased that better. BTW what are you using for a security system and are you happy with it.

Russell


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Russell,

Don't worry about it, I was just playing with you  

I haven't have time to fit a security system to my car yet, for now I am VERY protective of the car, never park in the public unattended.

Take care,

Jeff


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good!!!


----------



## GT-R (Sep 24, 2002)

Just stunning!

Amerikiwi:
Would u give me permission to post pics of your skyline at the bmwm5 messageboard? They love to see different supercars over there, especially skylines (they can't get enough of those apparently!). If u allow me, I will definitely give credit to u as this is ur car. Here's the link to the messageboard: www.bmwm5.com


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

GT-R
No problem at all - seen as I have a 2001 540i here in Germany.
Just tell them that I will be selling the BMW though


----------



## GT-R (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks buddy! 
I'll post the stats of the car if they ask for it.
btw, I hope u enjoy your new ride!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Amerikiwi*

Good job with your car :smokin: .

glen


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

yes indeed, you are definetly one of the lucky one's! who knew a nur could look so good.:smokin: i did and so did everybody else.ha


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

Hardcore.

Quentin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

hey you got a mini cooper cool! is it tight inside the cockpit by the way?
Dave


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nice choice of car and tuner. You won't be disapointed!

As for Mag wheels, a bit of info.
I was very keen on securing magnesium wheels for my previous car, an Evo 6 Makinen. The white wheels were totally destroyed by excessive and abrasive brake dust.

I was told by two different wheel manufacturers (Speedline and OZ) that Magnesium wheels did NOT come recommended for road use. Their fragile nature was just not suitable off track. Coupled with their incredibly high prices (Magnesium is a much lighter metal) it was no longer an option.

Having said that, if I could afford it, the new Mines BBS Magnesium wheels are simply put, a work of art. But then at £1100.00 each you'd expect them to be!

Cem


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

That is one awsome car. Im speachless.
congrats man...


----------



## Fullonloon (Feb 18, 2002)

No the MINI is not tight inside, it's deceptively spacious with lots of head room. If you carry passengers in the rear, then you do need to move your chair forward which does make it a bit cramped to drive. Your best bet is to make friends with some paraplegics, and then you'll be laughing. 

If we weren't talking about the car, then the cockpit is never tight enough!

Quentin


----------



## nismochickie (Oct 16, 2002)

That is one sexy GTR!!! Can't wait to see that in the flesh back home! I would suggest you get a very good alarm for it and some kind of tracking device and never leave it out of your sight!


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks again everyone.

nismochickie.
I'm going to be back in Auckland in three weeks for a months holiday. 1. to sort out and take care of the car  and 2. watch Americas Cup races

R U moving back for good?


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Oh my oh my oh my*

I have just seen this thread and what a car.
AmericanKiwi that, IMHO, is the best looking R34 I have ever set eyes on.
chrikey I might even need to get me pecker out for this one...don't worry not that bad but close.

Shin's is just the business that this is just the creme de la...

Oh my. I just keep on saying it. And all the right trick bits as well.

I must start saving for my black 34.

Oh my,

NLW


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

i cant believe they have gtr's just sitting there
i mean there are 3 r34's i think its one r32 and an r33 in the garage..
 lucky c***s


----------



## nismochickie (Oct 16, 2002)

Amerikiwi said:


> *Thanks again everyone.
> 
> nismochickie.
> I'm going to be back in Auckland in three weeks for a months holiday. 1. to sort out and take care of the car  and 2. watch Americas Cup races
> ...



I sure am  . Have only been in London for 1 year (O.E and to save some £££'s). Can't wait to get home and drive my GTR, only had it for 2 weeks before I left to come over here.
Are you not moving to NZ permanently?


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

nismochickie said:


> *
> 
> 
> I sure am  . Have only been in London for 1 year (O.E and to save some £££'s). Can't wait to get home and drive my GTR, only had it for 2 weeks before I left to come over here.
> Are you not moving to NZ permanently? *


Yes Iam but not until late 2003 so now I'm the one having to wait a year
Poor little Skyline will go into storage until daddy comes home.

Good luck with your car and hope to meet up sometime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

*Splosh!*

Pictures of that car make me feel quite strange in the trouser department.

Is this normal?



Rude as f*** - dont usually swear on here but sheesh that is simply stunning.


----------



## Matt Gibbs (Oct 24, 2002)

*OH MY GOD*

OH MY GOD
     
that is unbeleavable
i love R34's
but that is the GREATEST i have EVER seen!!!
u lucky lucky bloke! who needs women if u got a car like that!

Matt


----------



## TONYC (Aug 4, 2002)

*WORDS ARE NOT ENOUGH!*

:smokin: That has to be the best in the world at present,words fail me,stunning beyond belief,my feeling towards a GTR grow stronger by the month,can i hold out,somehow i doubt it!they truly are one of the greatest performance cars on the planet,i hope it gives you tremendous pleasure,congratulations .TonyC


----------



## Basenji (Oct 25, 2002)

WOW.
Excellent car. Must have cost much money and time. 
Perhaps some painting would accent is power.
Congratulations.
Zdrówko


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

*Dyno finally*

Well finally got the dyno result. Not bad considering car only has 50km on it

540hp @ 7770 rpm @ 1.2 bar. I don't think they wanted to push it to 1.4 bar until the engine has a little more hours on it. It was done at "Mines" and I'm not sure if it is flywheel or at the wheels.

So. I'm happy.


----------



## Jon913D (Sep 18, 2002)

*Wow*

Those are some pretty nice numbers, regardless.

Where you hoping to be making more than that with the mods you have on the car?

But kinda off-topic, but you guys dyno the car rear wheel drive right? I had my car dyno'd a month ago, only because I moved 1,000 miles from where I grew up in Florida, and just happened to be 20 miles from an AWD dyno. 

272 AWHP ------------> my car


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

Jon913D

No. I was told 520hp @ 1.2 bar and 560hp @ 1.4bar. So it's a little better than expected. 1.4 bar for the N1 turbos is about max.
Plus the engine is brand new so it may be better again with a few 1000 km's on the engine. The better figures are probably because the NUR's have the N1 engines. The car was tuned to run on NZ gas (98 octane)


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Amerikiwi,

I am glad to hear the great result you got there, got a few questions:

Is there anyway you can find out whether the dyno figure is at the wheel or at the flywheel? I am very interesting to know.

The 98 octane NZ gas rating, is it straight RON or is (RON+MON)/2? (I did a quick search on the web and can't find it  )

So Mine's was able to tune your car to the specific NZ's fuel octane rating? Or you had to have your car tune again in NZ?

Thanks ahead.

Jeff


----------



## Amerikiwi (Feb 5, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *Hi Amerikiwi,
> 
> I am glad to hear the great result you got there, got a few questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff.
I did find out and it is 540hp @1.2 bar at the flywheel. So would be 560+ @ 1.4 bar. It is recommended for my setup not to go past 1.4 bar BUT it is possible.

The fuel in NZ is BP Ultimate or Mobil Synergy 8000.
"_"BP and Mobil are now both marketing high octane grades in New Zealand (nominally 98 RON)."_

The setting was done at "Mines" and I specifically asked that it be tuned for NZ fuel.

I will use Octane booster as well. Also when I finally get to go home and drive my car I will seriously look into supercooler technology for the intercooler. I really like the system the the new Ford Lightning will use. 

_Ford’s patented SuperCooler technology cleverly provides a special burst of power for the SVT Lightning concept. Traditional intercoolers dissipate heat from the supercharged air by circulating coolant through a front-mounted, air-cooled radiator. With the SuperCooler system, the vehicle’s air conditioning system is used to chill a small storage tank of coolant to about 30 degrees Fahrenheit._

_On demand, the SuperCooler system switches the intercooler flow from its normal circulation and dumps the chilled coolant into the engine’s intercooler. In turn, the intercooler dissipates up to 20 percent more heat from the charge air – resulting in a denser air charge._ 

_A green light on the instrument panel indicates the system’s readiness. SuperCooler is activated automatically when the driver depresses the accelerator to a wide-open-throttle position._ 

_“This technology plays directly into the hands of the enthusiast,” Coletti says. “The SuperCooler provides the edge for the driver, and it is done simply by taking advantage of the hardware that already exists in the vehicle.”_ 

_As a result of this cool technology, the SVT Lighting concept can give its driver as much as 50 transient horsepower for short bursts of 30-45 seconds and regenerate within 2 minutes under normal driving conditions. While its effect is similar to that of an aftermarket nitrous oxide system, the SuperCooler is completely self-contained, environmentally friendly and regenerative._ 



All the best.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi Amerikiwi,

Thank you very much for the data on your car, I really appreciate it 

Thank you for sharing the supercooler technology, I haven't heard about that. Sounds very good to me, just like the article said, it is like using nitrous oxide but without having to fill up the nitrous bottle and is safe. But seems like it require quite a bit of hardware to make it work on an existing car, lots of coolant plumbing, an extra coolant tank, need an air to water IC......etc. Good luck with it and please let us know how it goes.

Take care,

Jeff


----------

